# Stations of the Cross



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

This coming Friday begins the Stations of the Cross. Cardinal DiNardo has authorized the priest of the Shrine of the True Cross Catholic Church in Dickinson (Fr. Paul Felix) to carry the relic with pieces of the real cross Jesus was crucified on. After the Stations, there will be a blessing with the relic. The sick and injured are encouraged to come for an individual blessing with the relic of the cross.

Mass starts at 7pm with Stations of the Cross following.

If you are just interested in the history of the relic I recommend the church's website, http://www,truecrosschurch.org

_Ave Crux! Spes Unica!_ _Hail Holy Cross! Our only hope!_


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for your post Bird but the biblical truth is that "Jesus is our only hope!" Only to him do I need to confess my sins and only he can forgive me for my sins. I am no better than any other sinner brother, but Jesus has clothed me with his righteousness and he has redeemed me. God bless you.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Jesus said if I be raised up I will draw all men unto me. Him not something or somebody.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

It is a latin expression that tells you to look to Jesus and the symbol that most everyone in the world christian or not, associate with christianity and Jesus. No cross no crucified Jesus. No crucified Jesus, no salvation for us. It is commonly seen in the Catholic church worldwide.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Bird, I used to go to Catholic Church or mass when I was a kid. When I got older, my parents would claim to be Catholics. We never went to church but we were Catholics. Then one day we went to a Christian Church where we were told to read the bible and get to know Jesus. Since then I have seen my parents lives transformed. I realized that man made religion can do nothing for us. It has no power like the blood of Jesus does. God also says that there is only one mediator between God and man and that is Jesus Christ. Only he can forgive our sins. The priest can't give us a remedy for our sins and he sure can't forgive our sins either. There are many things that are not biblical in the Catholic Church. It gives people a false sense of security. It tells them that they are ok when the bible clearly says that everything is not ok if you are not following Jesus.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

I agree with Fish&Chips. There is salvation in no othere for there is only one name given amoung men where by we must be saved. The Church cannot save you it is by the atoning blood of Jesus you are saved, and that by faith in Him by which He in turn pours out His Grace upon you. I am in a knock down drag out about this very thing on another forum. I am told there is no salvation outside the Catholic Church. My response to him was I find that nowhere in my Bible, I do how ever find there is salvation in no other. Jesus is the only way.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

It amazes me how people will hold on to religion. Jesus said the truth shall set you free, but it seems that people would much rather not listen to truth.


----------



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

Ephesians 2:8
For by Grace, you have been saved through faith, and that not of yourselves; it is a gift of God.

Salvation is God's work--..."by Grace you have been saved"

Salvation is God's work in God's way--..."through faith...not of yourselves...the gift of God."

Salvation is God's work in God's way, according to God's will.

From: The Joshua Code, by O.S.Hawkins


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Amen Hurricane. It is a gift of God.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

It is unfortunate that this thread has turned into a Catholic vs Protestant string of comments over a latin phrase that I find strength and encouragement for my faith in. I made the post out of excitement for my faith, to give people who might be interested the information and the opportunity to come to stations of the cross and receive a blessing with pieces of the wood from the cross that Jesus was crucified on.

As a christian and a convert to catholicism, it saddens me to see the misinformation between catholics and protestants, both ways, that causes this great divide in the universal christian church. There are many denominations in the christian church because there are many interpretations of the Word and how it helps build our own faith as we understand it. Regardless of what denomination you are, there is however, only one God, one Son Jesus Christ, and one Holy Spirit. Let us go in peace together and try to "seek ye first the kingdom of God and His righteousness; and all these things shall be added to you." Mt 6:33


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Bird nobody is against you. The scripture tells us to (test) discern everything. Does it align with the word of God? We are simply speaking/typing the truth. If you have seen where the Catholic church doctrine aligns with the bible, please let us know.


----------



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

Bird, you are right. I am a born again Evangelical Baptist. I am going to Shrine of the True Cross in Dickenson on Friday night. It is something I want to do to enhance my relationship with Jesus Christ. My Baptist Church does not participate in this tradition or I would go there. I am seeking Christ anywhere I can find Him and denomination does not matter to me if it enhances my spiritual well being. Thank you for posting about Stations of the Cross as I did not know about it. I am very excited to be going.

God Bless you, Bird.


----------



## webfisher3 (Jul 27, 2007)

Don't take things so literally, fish&chips! Bird has his right to salvation and his belief system just as much as you or anyone else. Who are you to argue it? You should know, once being Catholic yourself, that Catholics do not believe the cross is salvation. The graphic symbol of the crucifix became predominant in the Western Church to remind Catholics that Jesus was true man as well as true God and that his suffering and death were very real and painful. The crucifix reminds Catholics of the high price paid for humankind's sins and inspires believers to repent of their sins and be grateful for the salvation obtained by Jesus' death on the cross.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey Bird sorry bud. I did go overboard on this and webfisher has a point - you are entitled to your own beliefs. 

Webfisher thanks for the cyberslap. Sometimes it helps. God bless you all.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

F and C, you are a lot like I was. I had to search deep within myself to see that I needed discernment. I am drawn to the book of Romans right now. One piece of scripture that has changed my life is: Romans 2: chapters 17 through 29. We, (you and I are not getting it as Paul says) Reading Gods word will do us no good if we are not getting it. I am still learning it and the more I learn the more my eyes are opened.. Jesus saves. Mercy. Grace. It is all pretty much covered. Every morning on my way to work I sing a song out loud and I mean it with all of my heart. "Open the eyes of my heart Lord, open the eyes of my heart I want to see you I want to see you.. you know the song. If you don't, google it. It is a blessing..

Bird, I have many good christian catholic friends. I am glad your on the board with us my friend. I understand what you posted and it is very interesting especially to the rest of us. There was a reason God led you to post it. If it touches someone and it glorifies Jesus Christ I want to know about it and understand it myself. I do think it would be interesting to see and feel the waters in the sea of Galilee. Just to know that Jesus walked on the water there would send chills up my spine if I were there. It doesn't mean I would want to worship it, I would still love to be there see it and say.. This is where my personal savior "Walked on water". I have been told this experience will change your life and if someone felt the same way about seeing that old rugged cross that we all sing about than this would be a blessing. You go enjoy that time with the cross if it helps you feel closer to Jesus. It glorifies him and that is a good thing I would think.


----------



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks Seeker, your heartfelt words are a great comfort in our pursuit of the Grace of God.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Seeker, see if this doesn't bless you.





#!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Christopher has been a blessing in my life for over a year. I sing along with him every morning on the way to work. This young man has had more influence on me. More than I can even explain. I have a huge heart for special needs kids. I just can not eplain it in words. Christopher is more than a blessing. Once agin I can not even explain it. The first time I heard this it took me a while to get off of the floor. I cried like a baby. And still do. The emotions than run through my body watching him sing thing song is just too much to explain here. I have always been a pretty tough cat all of my life. But this video dropped me to me knees instantly. I was Humbled so fast. Anyway I could go on for hours.. thanks for sharing JJ. And yes, it blessed me and more.. I love this board. You guys are just as big of a blessing. Bubba, F and C, Hurricane, Melvin Rod, Jim, ATC, Webfisher and the list goes on and on. I am learning from you all. Thank you all. I pray that each of you are blessed in some way everyday. God bless.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Seeker said:


> F and C, you are a lot like I was. I had to search deep within myself to see that I needed discernment. I am drawn to the book of Romans right now. One piece of scripture that has changed my life is: Romans 2: chapters 17 through 29. We, (you and I are not getting it as Paul says) Reading Gods word will do us no good if we are not getting it. I am still learning it and the more I learn the more my eyes are opened.. Jesus saves. Mercy. Grace. It is all pretty much covered. Every morning on my way to work I sing a song out loud and I mean it with all of my heart. "Open the eyes of my heart Lord, open the eyes of my heart I want to see you I want to see you.. you know the song. If you don't, google it. It is a blessing..
> 
> Bird, I have many good christian catholic friends. I am glad your on the board with us my friend. I understand what you posted and it is very interesting especially to the rest of us. There was a reason God led you to post it. If it touches someone and it glorifies Jesus Christ I want to know about it and understand it myself.* I do think it would be interesting to see and feel the waters in the sea of Galilee. Just to know that Jesus walked on the water there would send chills up my spine if I were there*. It doesn't mean I would want to worship it, I would still love to be there see it and say.. This is where my personal savior "Walked on water". I have been told this experience will change your life and if someone felt the same way about seeing that old rugged cross that we all sing about than this would be a blessing. You go enjoy that time with the cross if it helps you feel closer to Jesus. It glorifies him and that is a good thing I would think.


Lets go! I can be packed in an hour! I so much want to go to Isreal.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

W, oh I'm going.. God willing.. I'm going. Last item on the bucket list. I plan on spending about two weeks straight when I go. I know a couple of Rabbi's I want to hook up with to get the grand tour if you will. There is a lot of preparing for a trip like this and I want to have the itinerary down to a pat if you will.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes it would be a very neat experience to see where Jesus walked and ministered. As long as you don't go there expecting to be healed by putting your faith in an inanimate object. God is our healer, provider, shelter, strength, and much more. Glory to God.


----------

